# [OOC]The Heroes of Fannen-Dar



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

I posted the very long introduction, and we're starting out with a little roleplaying!  The first to post is the first to arrive at the Well of Fortune, and you can "say" your inner thoughts or anything, and describe what your character looks like.  Let the other players (and me) know how your character is.  If you're not big on roleplaying, don't worry, just say what you want to get across!

Also, it's easier for me to address each player by the name of their character, so that is what I'll do, if you don't mind.  Thomas, the inn that you work at now is the Dragon's Den Inn, so you are well acquainted with the owner, Ren Strithaw, an old man who loves conversation and cider.  He's very kind to you, and pays you adequately, but is slightly reluctant to hear that you wanted to go adventuring.  You know he knows that he can get more help should you leave, but you think he actually cares about you now.

Kythorn is the month approximately the same as July, or maybe June.  Either way, it's summer, and it's nice and warm and sunny out, not a cloud in the sky.

As for dice, I trust you with whatever method you use, even the honor system, and I myself shall be using real dice, posting the results in the right circumstances.  Just tell me what the natural die rolls are, and the result added with the appropriate modifiers.

If there's anything concerning story or setting that you need to ask about, or just comment, this is the thread to do it on!

As I said in the game, HAVE FUN!!  (Let me know if you're not having fun, and I'll try to make it fun for all.)

Oh, I almost forgot, house rules.  Or forum rules, whatever you call it online.  =)  If I'm repeating myself, I apologize.  When you use projectile weapons, you expend the projectiles whether you hit or miss (arrows, crossbow bolts, and sling stones).  Light or heavy thrown weapons, however, can be recovered if thrown.  Critical hits: as per rulebook, you do maximum damage, or if it still wouldn't have hit, just an automatic hit.  Fumble: natural one, your turn immediately ends, and you grant combat advantage until the start of your next turn.  For skill checks, there are critical successes and critical failures, but only if it makes sense.  E.g., no "I make a Strength check to lift this building!  Critical success!  Woot!" or something to that effect.  If you need to make a check or roll and I can do it for you, I will (saving throws, for example, but you may also do them if you finish your turn).  I think that's it.  Again, have fun, and also, good luck!


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

If you have gotten the Player's Handbook 2, then you probably know about character backgrounds.  I am allowing each of you to receive either a +2 bonus to a skill related to your background, switch a trained skill to another related to your background, know a language related to your background, or gain a regional benefit.  Regional benefits are:

Fannen-Dar: Choose an ability (Str, Con, Dex, Int, Wis, Cha).  You gain a +1 bonus to skill checks and ability checks that use that ability.

Gortul: You gain a +1 bonus to Athletics and Dungeoneering checks.

Rayshin: You gain a +1 bonus to Diplomacy and Perception checks.

Hillside: You add Nature to your class skills list.

Regalia: You gain a +1 bonus to Arcana and History checks.

If there are any regions I missed, let me know.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, I changed my mind about Fannen-Dar's regional benefit.  Instead, you choose any two skills and gain a +1 bonus to them.  (This is different from your background skill boost, with which you can only pick one and gain a +2 bonus to it.)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

What about the mysterious continent over the sea to the West that Mei-Ying has made her way from? 

Working on my intro post, by the way. Sorry for the delay. 

Edit - Hmm...maybe a known language for the region would be acceptable. Not that knowing the language from over the sea would be of great use right away, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 24, 2009)

What languages do you know currently?

I don't know exactly what the region you came from is like (I haven't mapped that out much yet), but the associated skill with being from a far off land would be Diplomacy.  You could also get a +2 bonus in either History, Insight, or Religion, due to your background, or another if you think you should.

I have a couple questions about your character.  You have four rituals, but wizards only get three at level 1.  So unless I'm missing something, choose three from Comprehend Language, Make Whole, Tenser's Floating Disk, and Endure Elements.  Also, you have a "ritual dagger."  What is that exactly?  If it is an item relating to your background, that sounds pretty cool, but I can't find anything like it in any official source is all.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a human with no linguistic feats, so I know Common.

As for rituals...oops! Hee. My bad. I had made a list of possible candidates, and I must have missed one when I trimmed it down to the ones I wanted. I'll fix that.

A ritual dagger is a dagger. Just a dagger. I called it a 'ritual' dagger, because she doesn't really fight with it. For flavor's sake, it's a bit more ornate than a normal dagger, but not to the point where it has special value.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 24, 2009)

I got a new character sheet for Boldo posted (thanks for the format, EvolutionKB). I am working without a book here at work, so if anyone has suggestions on starting gear, I'm all ears. Tomorrow I should have time to use the book and take another look at the character.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 25, 2009)

Your welcome for the format, I stole it from somebody else.  It seems easy to read, and everything seems to be where it should.  As far as gear goes, as long as you have a primary melee weapon, a ranged weapon, armor(shield), and standard adv kit, you should be fine.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 27, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'm a human with no linguistic feats, so I know Common.




Humans can know any one additional language at 1st level; I forget if you chose one already or not.  And nice flavor with the ritual dagger!

Question: When you use an "sblock," how do you title it (for example, OOC, or with a specific player's name if it only concerns them) without the word "spoiler" showing up?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 27, 2009)

like this camelot when you do the first top [sblock you put a = right directly after it and then the text you want... then end cap ]  so it looks like this with NO spaces 

[ sblock = Textgoeshere ] Yours text will appear here in the sblock then your ending sblock with NO spaces [/ sblock ]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 27, 2009)

Quick Tip:  When you want to see how someone did something in their post, click the 'Quote' button.  It'll dump their post into the reply window letting you see how the formatting is built.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 27, 2009)

[sblock=Thanks!]Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know what happened to our last player.  The mysterious benefactor will be arriving soon, though, so I'll give our paladin one last chance to appear.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

Q: I'm not anymore sure, what books were allowed, but may I change the eldritch blast at-will to the new at-will here?
PH Heroes Preview 3

Two ranged vs reflex are a bit redundant and I didn't know this power before. I only ask because we didn't fight, yet.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't know this existed, but it seems like a legitimate power, so yes, you can use it!

I'm allowing you to use anything from any published books and official info from Wizards from the net, so this definitely counts.

I don't know how wise it would be for you to get into melee battle with a 14 AC and 22 HP, but the strategy is up to you!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!

Actually, my AC is 16 and my HP are 30.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 13, 2009)

Oops!  Heh, was looking at Mei Ying.  You're right!


----------



## Camelot (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a reminder: You are first entering the basement, where you will encounter the rats Ren mentioned, and then you will need to find the trapdoor to the tunnels.  I know all the trapdoors can get confusing.  =)

Also, yes, it is a good idea to determine "marching order."  As MAIA pointed out, the tunnels are narrow, only wide enough for one person.  Plus, it will serve as a future reference if I ever decide to spring anything on you...  >=D


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 14, 2009)

Thomas would like to be in the middle, healing for the front and rear of the party.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 14, 2009)

1812, of course, volunteers to take the lead in the tunnels.  It's what he was built for.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

My dwarf will just move behind the warforged.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2009)

Once we get a map, I'll give a post.  It could be as late a Friday morning.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2009)

Mew. Mei will take a position just behind the meatsh...er, the two stalwart warriors!


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 27, 2009)

Walking Dad, are you still in this game? If not, Camelot might want to recruit a replacement.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm back on the board. May I rejoin (hope!!)?


----------



## Camelot (May 26, 2009)

Of course!  I'm glad it wasn't permanent.  =)


----------



## Bihlbo (May 26, 2009)

YAY! WD is back!

Wow, EN World has been a serious pain lately. I hope my not being able to access it hasn't forced everyone to wait too long.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2009)

Do blasts and burst function in 3-d?  For example:  Is a blast 3 a 3x3x3 cube?  Or just a 3x3 square on the floor?

Bihlbo, I could be wrong, but since you have the first strike ability you can apply your 2d6 SA to your crossbow damage.


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2009)

Common sense says yes, Blast 3 should be 3x3x3.

However, recently over in the 4E forum, someone posted a response from WotC Customer Service that blasts/bursts are infinitely tall columns....


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2009)

Either way suits my purpose, as long as Camelot agrees.


----------



## Camelot (May 28, 2009)

I try using common sense when the rules aren't exactly clear, and infinitely tall columns (no offense to anyone, of course) makes absolutely no sense.  I think of "squares" as "cubes" when determining blasts and bursts and also cover.  For example, f you want to use a ranged attack on the kobolds, they have cover, because if you draw a line from any corner of your cube (a cube having eight corners) to every corner of the kobold's cube, at least two will be going through the platform, so they have cover (two out of eight is the same as one out of four, which is enough for cover in 2D squares).  Also, if you want to blast them, you can choose any origin cube that you have line of effect to (any cube that at least one line of your cube can connect to any corner of that cube) and it expands from there.

Sorry if I make things more complicated that it really is, but in a nutshell...yeah, bursts and blasts are cubes, not infinite columns nor flat explosions.


----------



## Camelot (May 28, 2009)

Oh, and Boldo can apply his Sneak Attack to his first attack because his First Strike gives him combat advantage.  So, yes, +2d6!


----------



## Pyrex (May 29, 2009)

Re: Virtue of Valor

Unless the power specifically says otherwise, I believe that you're allowed to target yourself with powers that target allies, so Thomas should be able to grant himself TempHP.  (however, he'd have to grant them to himself, not Mei Ying unless he waits to use the power until she bloodies/drops an opponent)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

> Unless the power specifically says otherwise, I believe that you're allowed to target yourself with powers that target allies, so Thomas should be able to grant himself TempHP. (however, he'd have to grant them to himself, not Mei Ying unless he waits to use the power until she bloodies/drops an opponent)




Really?  I thought it was the opposite:  "Allies" doesn't include you, unless noted otherwise.  I think there is a warlord power in MP that lets you count as your own ally for effects.

In my head, I had Mei attacking the minions, so she would gain the temp hp.  I Morgran bloodies somebody, he can have it instead.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2009)

Mei did hit a minion, and he did die. In the Scorching Burst.


----------



## Camelot (Jun 1, 2009)

If you look at any of the leaders' healing powers (the bard's Majestic Word, for example), the target is "You or one ally in burst," implying that "one ally" does not include you.  There are other powers, too, that make the distinction, like the paladin's Lay on Hands.  There is even a feature, the warlord's combat leader feature, that says "you and each ally within 10 squares of you."  If ally also meant you, that would just confuse too many people.  It's best to take 4e at face value.

For our purposes, "ally" does not include yourself, so Thomas can not grant himself temp hp with virtue of valor.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Mei did hit a minion, and he did die. In the Scorching Burst.




Assuming nobody is in dire need, you can have the next set.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 13, 2009)

Is there a reason why Thomas didn't use Shout of Triumph on the kobold slingers to knock them back into their room? I tried suggesting that in-character but maybe it's not possible. Wouldn't Mei Ying's Thunderwave do the same thing?

Regardless, I obviously need to get a pdf of the rules. I can only post from work, and can't bring my book here, which means that when I'm posting I am without reference materials. It's not ideal. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2009)

Camelot said:
			
		

> Yeah, Battleragers have been toned down a bit, but if you don't take damage after getting temp HP, which is quite possible given your high defense, or you only take a little bit of damage so you still have temp HP left, then you still have a good chance of getting the bonus to damage. Besides, it's only +2...though I guess that does build up a bit.




Keep in mind that my defenses (16/16/11/11) really aren't that high; the damage bonus is the trade-off for only wearing Chain instead of stepping up to Scale or Plate.

When I'm wearing Chain, and staring down 2+ opponents the odds of my still having TempHP left at the start of my turn are very, very small.

When my options are +2 AC (from switching to Plate) or +2 damage about one round in four, Plate suddenly starts to look a lot more attractive.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 14, 2009)

> Is there a reason why Thomas didn't use Shout of Triumph on the kobold slingers to knock them back into their room? I tried suggesting that in-character but maybe it's not possible. Wouldn't Mei Ying's Thunderwave do the same thing?




We didn't take a short rest, and I used it last encounter so it didn't get refreshed.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Blarg. I still need to get something to open excel files, which is why I'm having trouble using area effects, in case anyone's wondering.

I'll post tonight after I finally download the thing. I'm horribly absentminded in my advancing years.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 16, 2009)

Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to be out-of-town with limited net access for about a week.  Please feel free to NPC M.A.I.A. in the mean time.


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey did something happen to everyone all at once? I've been checking the game and OOC threads every few days for a couple weeks and there's been no activity. What happened?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

Part of it's my fault...I did finally get the OpenOffice though, so once I get home I can finally post.

Is Camelot around still? I know the Big Slowdown drove some away.


----------



## Camelot (Aug 11, 2009)

I am indeed here!  The "Big Slowdown" set me off track for a bit, but if everyone (or at least some) are still willing to play, we can start over from where we left off.  So, who's still around?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2009)

I am here!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Still here!


----------



## Camelot (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, that's enough to continue, then!  We'll see if Pyrex is still here, too.  Until then, MAIA will be an NPC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone else here?


----------



## Camelot (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this game is done.  It was fun, but pbps are hard to keep up and keep interesting, particularly for the DM.  I'll try harder if everyone really wants to, but if it's not that important, then it'll be okay to just let it fade.  I hope to encounter you all on these forums in the future.

Good gaming,

Camelot


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, I will delete my subscription


----------

